# Albino bristlenose?



## Lonewolf (May 3, 2008)

i'm having trouble finding albinos around where i live lol can anyone help? i'm willing to travel to sydney or somewhere around central coast..


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 3, 2008)

Most aquariums should have Albinos (about 5cm) for $20-40. If not, they can easily order them in for you.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 3, 2008)

they never have females.. we've already got a male. i'll ask again though.


----------



## liberty (May 3, 2008)

have a look on pet pages . com
under fish


----------



## Lonewolf (May 4, 2008)

Again theres no females lol i don't want to go and buy a whole heap of young ones and hope i get a female cos we've already got too many bristlenose.. The hubby went and splurged on about 11 commons yesterday.. So if i buy one it's got to be a female. lol.


----------



## amazonian (May 4, 2008)

Try www.aceforums.com.au
You can check the breeders register OR apply to use the classifieds section.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 4, 2008)

Thanks but that site wont let me register cos i have a free email account


----------



## Lonewolf (May 5, 2008)

Also looking for marble, orangespot, peppermint and longfins.. 

hubby bought some commons but some seem to have light patches.. Does anyone know if it means anything or is it normal?


----------



## morgasm (May 7, 2008)

a young fella out here (campbelltown) has calico marble something a ruther BN ..this is from an old ad he has on another site from ages ago but i spoke to him a few nights back and he has these BN and a few other breeds of cichlids for sale too, and he seems like a good lad .

*Name: *Nick
*Email: *[email protected]
*Telephone: *46252818 or 0417476508


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 7, 2008)

I work at a pet store in Picton and we sell them.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 7, 2008)

thanks morgasm the number looks familiar i'll have to check and make sure i havent already contacted him lol if not then i will 

The pet shops around me i've only ever seen them have baby albinos or adult males lol i didnt think it would be this hard to find a female adult.. Didnt expect the axolotl to be hard either lol they've got some at the pet shop but they look really sick and they're only young.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 7, 2008)

Oh and morgasm, you said you were interested in the BN? well, cos the hubby bought so many baby commons we'll be wanting to get rid of the males quick when they're big enough to sex (they're about 4cms now) so they wont be 50c but they'll be really cheap lol will let ya know


----------



## falcon69 (May 7, 2008)

hey lone wolf try the pleco forms..
plecomaddness.com..and plecofantaics.com..
they usually have few im from the central coast and there isnt many arnd,,


----------



## Ewan (May 7, 2008)

There is a guy here in Newcastle who breeds all types of bristlenose. I got some off him last year. I can find his contacts if you need. He advertised on petlink when I first found him. PM me if you want his details and ill try find them.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 8, 2008)

I tried a whole heap of forums that people recommended but couldn't access the ads and they wouldnt let me join cos i have a free email account..


----------



## Lonewolf (May 8, 2008)

Hmm, spoke too soon.. i could register lol


----------



## Mystery (May 8, 2008)

have you ever been to a fish auction? I picked up a peppermint breeding pair for $290. I also got good sized albino, orange spot and long fin. the long fin where only babies though. it is very hard to get them at breeding age/size.


----------



## Forensick (May 8, 2008)

www.livefish.com.au


----------



## abbott75 (May 8, 2008)

Forensick said:


> www.livefish.com.au



I was about to suggest these guys. Top fish they sell, great prices too.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 9, 2008)

Hehe thanks forgot about livefish


----------



## Lonewolf (May 18, 2008)

Also looking for a breeding pair of kribensis..


----------



## Lonewolf (May 18, 2008)

Just wondering, i have some baby kribs.. if i kept some would i need to seperate male and females or doesn't it matter if they breed?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 18, 2008)

Don't even bother with Livefish. Their prices are absolutely insane. Their markup is like me selling common blue tongue babies for $200 ea.

If you willing to go for the drive, i know a LFS that currently has 4-5cm peppermints and orange spots bristlenose, large breeding pairs of commons, and will have both large adult albino bristlenoe and breeding trios available within the next week or two.

Shoot us a PM if your keen,

Sam


----------



## Lonewolf (May 19, 2008)

I found a place that sells adult bristlenose. But thanks everyone. Although, i am still trying to find Orangespots, i'd prefer babys.. And Kribensis.. 
Unfortunately we just sold our car so we cant travel too far we'd have to go by train..


----------



## morgasm (Aug 16, 2008)

im in the campbelltown area of sydney...im chasing a female peppermint ..proven breeder or over 10cm at least, and a male albino prefer longfin if anyones got any/either or maybe any "mottled" longfin male of any color/s i.e. calico , marble etc I would gladly appreciate a call..morgan 0404243140


----------

